# Apple TV pas visible dans Itunes



## zizipanpanlariflete (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un Apple TV2, outre les problèmes d'écran télé (une sony...) qui devient turquoise à intervalles plus ou moins réguliers (voir le sujet concerné http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/probleme-daffichage-nouvel-appletv-469892.html).

Je n'arrive pas à voir l'apple TV dans itunes sur mon iMac.
L'apple TV, est bien connecté sur le réseaux wifi, achat et téléchargement de film à la location, sont ok.
La remote depuis l'ipad fonctionne correctement avec l'apple TV.

Mais voilà je ne peux pas connecter l'apple TV sur l'iMac, j'ai bien vérifié que les comptes itunes soient les mêmes sur les deux machines, j'ai activé le partage de bibliothèque dans itunes.

Je ne parle même pas du support Apple qui donne en ligne, la consigne suivante :

_2. Reconnectez lApple TV à iTunes._
a.       _Sélectionnez _*iTunes > Préférences (Mac) ou Édition > Préférences (Windows)*_, cliquez sur Apple TV, puis vérifiez que loption « Rechercher les Apple TV » est sélectionnée. _
b.       _Si le coupe-feu est activé dans Mac OS X (dans la sous-fenêtre Partage des Préférences Système), vérifiez que Partage de musique iTunes est sélectionné. _

Alors que dans les préférences de itunes, il n'y a même pas de sous rubrique Apple TV.....

Si quelqu'un peut m'orienter. 
Merci par avance.


----------



## zizipanpanlariflete (12 Novembre 2010)

personne pour me filer un coup de main?


----------



## fanougym (12 Novembre 2010)

zizipanpanlariflete a dit:


> Mais voilà je ne peux pas connecter l'apple TV sur l'iMac



Pourquoi veux tu la connecter sur le mac ? quel intérêt à part pour un jailbreak ? 
Le fais tu bien avec un câble micro-usb/usb ?

Et ... ne confonds tu pas avec l'ancienne génération d'ATV ?


----------

